
Runnaroo: The Search Engine Hacker News Has Been Asking For - kdrag0n
https://www.runnaroo.com/blog/the-search-engine-hacker-news-has-been-asking-for
======
chris_f
I'm the creator of Runnaroo. I wrote this post because I would frequently see
the same common search engine issues mentioned on HN and was is a big
influence on my development of Runnaroo.

Another common issue that I didn't mention in the post was that Runnaroo also
shows the full URL path vs. the truncated URL shown in pretty much every other
search engine.

On a side note, it is really a satisfying feeling to just check HN and
randomly see your project shared, so thank you, made my night.

